# Nana and Cloud's 2nd clutch



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

laid on mar 2,mar 4










as of Mar 6 there are 3










update as they come


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good looking eggs you got lol


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

*candling the eggs*

I candled all eggs 3 look like they do or will have fetus's developing inside
Egg #1....2 pictures










and









Egg#2










Egg#3










its so amazing how they grow from something so small


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

will update pics in morning
just put some on my comp.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

heres an update baby#1 hatched on mar 20  5 pm
what a cutie
try to put pictures soon
been real busy handfeeding Squall,Ruby


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww cant wait for the pic


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW, that's great! How many eggs did there end up being? And were all fertile?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well here is an update on the babies
there were 4 eggs in total fertile...all four hatched
we have 4 beautiful babies two look like they will be gray babies with some yellow like dad.
he is pearl/pied split to lutino,mom is lutino...anyways other two babies will be lutinos.
they were born on march 20,22,23,25.three had to be assist hatched but are doing great.
will post pictures later today or tommorrow
thank you all


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is so great!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant wait for the pics


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

awe, congrats on your new babes, cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well here are new pictures of new babies

together











apart










they grow so fast wow
will update soon 
thank you all


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww little balls of fuzz how cute!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww they really stand out on that towel lol


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Lperry and Sarah and nwoodrow
two look like lutino chicks and two will be pied/pearl split to lutino
will be interesting to see the two dark eyed babies feather colorings when they come in 
i can hardly wait ooo the excitement


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

to see all the pictures of babies follow this link
http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/new March 2011 Clutch/secondclutch2011043.jpg

here is two more pictures








and








and


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh they are just precious, i cant wait to see what they look like when they get feathers, im finally seeing some coloring in one clutch, and had 2 hatch waiting on the 3rd and 4th. Its such an exciting time of year.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm in love! I just want to kiss all of them!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is a cute picture of all 4


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they so tiny and cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well now I think my heart has been stolen!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you lperry and roxy
they sure eat alot all the time i worry they might pop
the oldest eyes should open within next couple of days
the others by next week...
will update pictures tomorrow


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

3 babies have eyes open


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay thats good news


----------

